# UDS - Properly cleaning it out



## derekc (May 1, 2018)

So I have made a double horizontal stacked UDS from food grade 55gallon drums.

I did a good burn on it which removed most of the paint and interior coating. What was left was some leftover stuck on paint and a weird pink residue which I was able to take care of with a knot wire grinding brush on my grinder and a pressure washer... well for the top cooking chamber that is. Lots of elbow grease but the end result was great! Don't even ask me how there was still some paint leftover that fire was large and hot!

Now on to the bottom fire chamber. The exterior wont be an issue to clean up but I have no clue how im going to clean out the interior of this one..it will be impossible to get my arm and grinding wheel inside there to properly get it all down to bare metal. Off the top of my head, I can probably get 50% of it where ill be able to reach.

So now I'm wondering if it will be absolutely necessary to get all the last areas of paint and residue out of the fire chamber? Can I maybe just coat over what I don't get with a high heat bbq paint? or maybe someone has another suggestion?

Basically I don't want to be the idiot who smokes his meat with a toxic smoker..lol


----------



## Big_Foot (May 2, 2018)

Try an aerosol can of aircraft paint stripper, then rinse well with water and do annother good burn. Should do the trick


----------

